# BB's 2-Needle Mitten Pattern



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I developed this pattern before I learned how to knit in the round. It works up quickly, I can easily knit up a pair in an afternoon.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

BBatten17,
Those are very nice mittens. Which size would be for an average adult female?


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern--it is very nicely presented. I look forward to trying it out soon!!


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, it looks pretty and I'll definitely be giving it a try


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you!!! I have used DPNs on a hat, but haven't tackled mittens with DPNs. This will be less frustrating working with two needles. Thank you for sharing this pattern. ;0)


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Very pretty, I will try making a pair. Which number of cast-ons would be for an adult female?


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you I've been looking for a pattern such as this. Can't wait to make some for my grand-kids to play in the snow.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much. I can use dpns, but they are such a chore. Using two short needles is even easier for me than two circs. or magic loop.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern, haven't worked with DPN's either, (well did once, but a disaster ensued!!)
arwin


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh thank you, thank you! Haven't learned dpn's yet.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern..


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you think I'll try them to send to the grandchildren in Md.


----------



## Beans99 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. I've been making hats and want to make mittens to match. This is the same weight yarn that I've been using so should work out well. Think I'll attach the two together with an i-cord to keep them from getting lost!!


----------



## Scrags (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for the mitten. Pattern it's just exactly what I was looking for 
Scrags


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

Thank you !!! I really like thje nice rounded shape!
Keep up the good work!
jan


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

Neat looking mittens....Thank you for the pattern !


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

The file would not open for me.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Judyknits said:


> The file would not open for me.


Hmmm, I don't know why...it is a PDF file, do you have Adobe Reader, or another PDF reader? If not, you can usually download it for free.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

MimiPat said:


> BBatten17,
> Those are very nice mittens. Which size would be for an average adult female?


I guess it would depend on if they're "big boned" or not. Some women have teeny hands, mine are kind of big, so I would make the largest (9 inches) for myself. Hope this helps!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

ssk1953 said:


> Very pretty, I will try making a pair. Which number of cast-ons would be for an adult female?


Either the medium or large, depending on how large their hand is. The medium mitten is 7.5 inches long, the large is 9. I have large hands, so use the large for myself. Hope that helps!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words! I appreciate it!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,
Great mittens........thanks so much for the pattern ...


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for your answer. They are nice mittens and I think I will try them.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> ssk1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Very pretty, I will try making a pair. Which number of cast-ons would be for an adult female?
> ...


Thank you! My hands are probably average so I'll go with the medium mitten for myself. Really glad you posted the pattern instructions, thank you again!


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern for 2 needle mittens. I must have my GD try this as her next project.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

LOVE it when someone shares a pattern and makes it so easy to save!! Great job......as a Nana to 5 and Great Nana to 1(soon to be 3)......i love simple, easy patterns....thanks a lot, hugs!


----------



## navigator (Dec 18, 2012)

When I first started knitting, after I had made scarf after scarf after scarf, I really wanted to make mittens, but the thought of dpns scared me silly. I searched high and low for a two needle mitten pattern. This was in the days before the internet, and searching wasn't as easy as it is today. I found one, but didn't like the wedge shaped end, and on another one the thumb stuck out at an odd angle. Then I finally found one that looks like yours with a nice, rounded end, and a thumb where it should be. I made so many pairs of those mittens and was so thankful to find that pattern! I'm sure many people will enjoy making mittens with your pattern, and I will too, even though I can use dpns now, I'd still rather not. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

navigator said:


> When I first started knitting, after I had made scarf after scarf after scarf, I really wanted to make mittens, but the thought of dpns scared me silly. I searched high and low for a two needle mitten pattern. This was in the days before the internet, and searching wasn't as easy as it is today. I found one, but didn't like the wedge shaped end, and on another one the thumb stuck out at an odd angle. Then I finally found one that looks like yours with a nice, rounded end, and a thumb where it should be. I made so many pairs of those mittens and was so thankful to find that pattern! I'm sure many people will enjoy making mittens with your pattern, and I will too, even though I can use dpns now, I'd still rather not. Thanks for sharing.


You are very welcome!! I'm so happy that so many are utilizing and enjoying my pattern.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks will try it soon.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

nice easy pattern thankyou.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

You're very welcone, glad you like it.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> I developed this pattern before I learned how to knit in the round. It works up quickly, I can easily knit up a pair in an afternoon.


BB thanks for posting this pattern, even though it is now summer it is nice to get a head start on Christmas and cold weather gifts, hand knitted mittens are always a big hit. This looks like a fun pattern to do.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

sseidel said:


> BB thanks for posting this pattern, even though it is now summer it is nice to get a head start on Christmas and cold weather gifts, hand knitted mittens are always a big hit. This looks like a fun pattern to do.


You're welcome! It's never to early to get started on hand made gifts!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

for those who are looking for adult mittens, go to freevintageknitting.com./classicmittens. has sizes childrens2-10yrs to adults. scroll down from 4-needle to 2-needle. this site has a lot of patterns of vintage. for those crocheters go to freevintagecrochet.com :lol:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

albie said:


> for those who are looking for adult mittens, go to freevintageknitting.com./classicmittens. has sizes childrens2-10yrs to adults. scroll down from 4-needle to 2-needle. this site has a lot of patterns of vintage. for those crocheters go to freevintagecrochet.com :lol:


Great web site, thank you so very much for sharing and posting this, what a treasure!


----------

